# How to make pineapple juice?



## debbie24 (Oct 9, 2007)

Might be a weird question but do any of you know how to make pineapple juice using the rind?  I know my mom made this when we were younger but i dont know how.  I plan to ask her tomorrow but i thought i'd ask on here also.  I vaguely remember them boiling the rind. Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 9, 2007)

I wish I could help but I haven't a clue!  I would be VERY interested in what your Mom tells you though!  Sorry I couldn't help


----------



## buckytom (Oct 10, 2007)

i'm sorry, i can't help you debbie. 

apparently, my ignorance about juice shows.


----------



## Mel! (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello Debbie

I saw a receipe for something like that, except it was for orange juice.
What u do is chop up the orange/pineapple and boil it with the rind in some water for a while. Then add sugar. Then u put the stuff through a sieve. Apparently it tastes good either hot or cold. 

Mel


----------



## jennyema (Oct 10, 2007)

I would not use the rind, personally.  Some nasty things can live in there.    

Why not just juice the fruit?


----------



## miniman (Oct 10, 2007)

I recently was told that you can take the rind and mix up with sugar, lemon juice and some spices. This idea was given to the Chef Director at the cookery school I attended for a two day course. He was given the idea by a Jamiacan lady. I don't have the recipe but it may be findable with West Indian recipes.


----------



## miniman (Oct 10, 2007)

This isn't what I was thinking about but is a way to use the pineapple trimmings. The recipe is way down in the pineapple section.

http://www.internationalministries.org/opportunities/Volunteers/Volunteer%20Website/documents/Out_of_the_Kitchens_of_Nicaragua1.pdf


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 11, 2007)

you sure it`s not pinapple Tea you`re thinking of?
that Does require boiling of the rind and the core (sliced up) with some sugar in the water.
I always make the stuff here whenever we have a pinapple, but I`ve only had it Hot, although I`m sure you could drink it cold too


----------



## jennyema (Oct 11, 2007)

miniman said:


> I recently was told that you can take the rind and mix up with sugar, lemon juice and some spices. This idea was given to the Chef Director at the cookery school I attended for a two day course. He was given the idea by a Jamiacan lady. I don't have the recipe but it may be findable with West Indian recipes.


 

When you make pineapple vinegar and such you are warned that you might find some unsavory things (eg,maggots) which come out of the rind.


----------



## Caine (Oct 11, 2007)

Dole makes pineapple juice. They package it in cans, bottles, and coated cardboard cartons. It is not very expensive, and it's guaranteed pure.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 11, 2007)

What is rind anyway?


----------



## *amy* (Oct 11, 2007)

debbie24 said:


> Might be a weird question but do any of you know how to make pineapple juice using the rind? I know my mom made this when we were younger but i dont know how. I plan to ask her tomorrow but i thought i'd ask on here also. I vaguely remember them boiling the rind. Thanks.


 
Hi debbie. While I don't have a recipe for pineapple juice, I have watched an infomercial for a juicer/blender? where you can throw in the entire pineapple - rind and all. Can't think of the brand, but imagine the juicer/blender needs a pretty good motor to grind up/pulverize the rind and all. It may have been a Jack LaLane (sp?) blender/juicer. I have a mgaic bullet with a juicer attachment that supposedly you can add any veggies, carrots etc - but have not tried it as yet. Check around and see what suits your needs. Hope that helps.


----------



## debbie24 (Oct 11, 2007)

The reason i ask is because i buy atleast 1 pineapple a week and i remembered that my family made juice with it.  My grandma said she would wash the rind then soak it in water overnight then add sugar as needed and some vanilla and thats the pineapple juice.  Thank you for all your responses.  I do notice that the rind dont always look so great so i'm not sure if i will try this, maybe if i get a pineapple that has a nice clean rind that can be easily washed.  Thanks again.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Oct 11, 2007)

if you core it, all you have to do is squeeze the cut off parts and juice should come out similar to squeezing a lemon, once strained, its pure pineapple juice, no need to boil


----------



## Green Lady (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a Champion juicer that would make pineapple juice for you, but it's somewhat pricey just to make pineapple juice!


----------



## pepeanyo (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Debbie,

If you are still interested in making the pineapple juice using the rind this is what I know.

Boil the rind with some fresh whole pieces of ginger and then let stand for 12 to 24hrs. Then strain and add sugar to taste. The ginger helps bring out the flavour but do not use too much ginger can be very overpowering.

hope that helps let me know how it goes


----------



## Bilby (Jan 15, 2008)

If you boil the rind, any nasty such as maggots will die and float to the top so you can always skim it or if it looks to nasty for you, ditch it.  If you are getting through that level of pineapples though, it isn't a costly excercise for you to have a go.

Our pineapples must be of a high quality cos the skin is always very good looking and gets put into cocktails pretty regularly - actually in the drink as well as just the wedge on the edge of the glass.  I've never seen anything come out of any pineapples I have purchased.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 18, 2008)

Every so often you will get a pineapple that has been rotten from the inside, I used to core about 50 a week when I worked in produce growing up.  I'd say 95% of fresh pineapples are just fine though.


----------

